# What prop do I need II



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Stock prop if in good condition. You'll have all the performance you can handle with a 15 on a highsider.

Kemo


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Kemo*
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

